# Change of color in screen



## ablaze (Mar 25, 2021)

When I install a game, my screen colors changes. Using i3-wm it doesn't so bad. But using any DE (like Xfce), this happens. If I install games like xonotic or red-eclipse , this happens. The only two games in which this didn't happen, are freedroidRPG and widelands
What could the reason?


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 25, 2021)

You probably mean when you *run* a game?

Actual color changes should only be possible with an X server running in less than 24bit color mode (so, a running client might install its own palette), which should be extremely uncommon nowadays.

Are you sure it isn't just disabling of compositing effects (like shadows, translucency, etc)? This would be totally expected when running a 3D game.


----------



## olli@ (Mar 25, 2021)

What is the output from `xdpyinfo | grep root`?


----------



## ablaze (Mar 25, 2021)

olli@ said:


> What is the output from `xdpyinfo | grep root`?


root window id:    0x50f
  depth of root window:    24 planes


----------



## ablaze (Mar 25, 2021)

Zirias said:


> You probably mean when you *run* a game?
> 
> Actual color changes should only be possible with an X server running in less than 24bit color mode (so, a running client might install its own palette), which should be extremely uncommon nowadays.
> 
> Are you sure it isn't just disabling of compositing effects (like shadows, translucency, etc)? This would be totally expected when running a 3D game.


Let me understand... if I disable those effects, these games will work fine?


----------



## ablaze (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks Zirias . I'll try with xonotic, to unable those effetcs.


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 25, 2021)

You shouldn't have to disable anything, running the game automatically disables it for as long as it's running. I just assumed this could have been what you've seen (although changes in actual color are pretty small by disabling shadows and the like).


----------

